# Locating Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 Product Key Location



## renegade_angel (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello,

My family recently purchased a Dell Inspiron 1545 (laptop/notebook), with Vista as the OS and Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 pre-installed. When we try to use programs like Word and Excel, however, a window pops up asking for a 25-digit product key. The key is not located anywhere on the computer, and there no documentation came with the computer. Where can I find the product key?

Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they probably installed the trial program and if you decide you want it you have to buy


----------



## PatG (Sep 9, 2004)

Or you can download a program called, "Keyfinder" and if you have an embedded key for the program/s it will find it in the blink of an eye. Forgot I even had the proggie until reading your post. You can get it here:

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/


----------



## renegade_angel (Sep 13, 2009)

dai said:


> they probably installed the trial program and if you decide you want it you have to buy



No, we paid an extra 100 dollars to have it. Its not a trial version.



PatG said:


> Or you can download a program called, "Keyfinder" and if you have an embedded key for the program/s it will find it in the blink of an eye. Forgot I even had the proggie until reading your post. You can get it here:
> 
> http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/


Thanks, I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------

